# Top Ranking in Major Search Engines



## Hexus (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Folks,

*I've written this article long back so it may have some errors though almost every part is correct and works for me and every member of the boards where I've posted it so far. 

This Tutorial works for sure. I've used this method on 4 of my websites and it works like a charm, same with others. 

Thought I'd share here too! *

=============================


*The tutorial is all about getting your site listed on top in Search Engines i.e Search Engine Optimization*

*First thing you need to do is find the keywords you want to optimize for.*

There is great tool by Overture (*inventory.overture.com/d/sea...ory/suggestion/) 

But I would suggest using this free tool called GoodKeywords (*www.goodkeywords.com/products/gkw/)

This one does the same job as Overture does but it also supports other Search Engines (Lycos and Teoma etc..) 

For example if you want to optimize for the keyword "tech news", just search for the keyword in any of the tools specified above... It would show you keywords related to that and not of the searches..

*Pick the keywords which are related to your site.*

For example when you search for "Tech News" you'll see the following results:

Count Search Term
11770 tech news 
351 itt news tech 
191 high tech news
60 news tech texas 
49 computer tech news 
42 bio news tech 
34 in itt news tech 
30 news tech virginia 
29 asia news tech 
25 hi tech news 
25 sci tech news

*Now see what other terms are related to your keyword technology news*

Do couple of searches like that and note down around 15-20 keywords.
Then, keep the keywords which are searched most on the top.

*Now you need Title Tag for the page.*

Title tag should include top 3 keywords, like for "tech news" it can be like :

"Latest Tech News, Information Technology News and Other computer raleted news here."

Remember that characters should not be more than 95 and should not have more than 3 "," commas - some search engines might cosider more than 3 commas as spam

*Now move on to Meta Tags*

You need following Meta Tags in web page




```
<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META name="keywords" content="keyword1,keyword2,keyword3">
<META name="description" content="brief description about the site">
<META name="robots" Content="Index,Follow">
```

No need to have other meta tags like abstract, re-visit and all, most people dont read it.

*Now...*



```
<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
```

This tag is tells content type is html and character set used it iso-8859-1 there are other character sets also but this is the one mosty used..



```
<META name="keywords" content="keyword1,keyword2,keyword3">
```

This one should have all your keywords inside starting from keyword with most counts...

keyword tag for our example would be something like :



```
<META name="keywords" content="tech news,technology news, computer technology news,information technology,software news">
```


Remember to put around 15-20 keywords max not more than that. Dont repeat keywords or dont put keywords like, "tech news", "info tech news", "latest tech news" and so on... 



```
<META name="description" content="brief description about the site">
```

Provide short decription about your site and include all the keywords mentioned in the title tag.

*Decription tag should be:*



```
<META name="description" content="One Stop for Latest Tech News, Information Technology News, Computer Related and Software news.">
```


It can be upto 255 characters and avoid using more than 3 "," commas



```
<META name="robots" Content="Index,Follow">
```


*This is used for search robots..following explanation will help you :*



```
index,follow = index the page as well as follow the links
noindex,follow = dont index the page but follow the links 
index,nofollow = index the page but dont follow the links
noindex,nofollow = dont index page, dont follow the links
all = same as index,follow
none = same as noindex,nofollow
```


*Now move on to body part of the page*

Include all top 3 keywords here, 
I would suggest to break the keyword and use it...

For example

YourSiteName.com one stop for all kind of Latest Tech News and Computer Related information and reviews.................

Include main keywords in <h#> tags <h1><h2> etc..
and start with <h1> and then move to <h2> <h3> etc..

<h1> tag will be too big but CSS can help you there, define small font size in css for H1,H2,... tags

When done with page copy, then you need to provide title and alt tags for images and links.

Use some keywords in the tags but dont add all the keywords and if not neccessary then dont use keywords in it, basically it should explain what is image all about.

Remember to add Top keyword atleast 4 times in the body and other 2 keywords thrice and twice respectively.

*Now move on to Footer Part*
Try to include top keywords here and see the effect, use site keywords as links i.e. 



```
[url="news.php"]Tech News[/url] [url="software-news.php"]Software News[/url] etc..
```


*Now finally, you need to read some more stuff..may be you can all it as bottom lines...*

Site Map - This is page where you need to put all the links present in your site, this is will help Search Engines to find the links easily and also provide link for site map in footer, as search engines start scanning the page from bottom.

Robots.txt - This file contains address of directories which should not be scanned by search engines.. more info can be found here : *www.robotstxt.org/wc/exclusion.html search engines line google, yahoo ask for robots.txt file.

Valid HTML - Your code should have valid html and doc type, Its kind of diffucult to follow all the standards but you can atleast open and close all the tags properly, you can check your page's html online here : *validator.w3.org/ or you can use this free software called HTML Tidy : *tidy.sourceforge.net/

All done now, you just need to check your site with this script, its called SEO Doctor : *www.instantposition.com/seo_doctor.cfm

It'll show you the report of your site with solution.

*Now, correct the errors and start submitting the site :*

Start with google : *google.com/addurl.html
then yahoo : *submit.search.yahoo.com/free/request
then move to altavista,alltheweb and other search engies..

Also submit your site to direcories like *dmoz.org , *jayde.com etc...
Dmoz is must, as google, yahoo and may more search engines uses same directory 

And remember, dont try to SPAM with keywords in these directories, dmoz is handled by Human Editors

Submitted the sites, but still i cant see you site on top?

Wait for sometime may be a month or so but keep an eye on your search term, use *GoogleAlert.com - this will show whenever google updates for your keywords, it will mail you the new results.

And also check whether your site is listed on google..
use this tool called Google Monitor, it can be downloaded for free from : *www.cleverstat.com/google-monitor.htm

*ALL DONE !!*

I'm Glad I could help! (Well, did you say Thanks?)    

NOTE : This tutorial is written by myself, it must not be ripped from this board and posted elsewhere without permission. If Digit wishes to publish this article, just a small message to me should'nt hurt!


----------



## mariner (Aug 19, 2004)

good work pal .
blast me if i didnt understand all !!


----------



## Hexus (Aug 19, 2004)

mariner, 

I tried to put it all as simply as I could. Let me know if you dont understand anything.


----------



## prankzter (Aug 19, 2004)

thankz openXS!
Great work..u just boosted my knowledge about search engines!


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats what I call a *RIP*

** See the similar Paper written by DEEP **

You just changed the heading, and formatted it a bit. :-\    

 :roll:


----------



## Hexus (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, Its getting offtopic. I would'nt have explained but as you called it a RIP, let me..

The (ripped) tutorial was posted at DEEP on : 7/23/2004

Whereas, I posted it here on Jun 10, 2004 and here on 06-10-2004.

And I just want *Deep* to confirm that he wrote it (as he says he did)!!


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 20, 2004)

Dunno who wrote first / who's work this is..

DeeP posted this on BR waaay b4 you (Posted: Mar 24 2004, 06:37 PM) 
> *www.betaresource.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=1264


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 20, 2004)

Uhh oh ! another one of those ripped articles ........this is crazy ! Guys plz come out and clarify !!


----------



## Hexus (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I posted at a few private forums way back in 2003. As you see that some things mentioned in the tutorial are outdated (Google Doesnt use Meta Tags and such..)!

Just waiting for Deep to confirm that he (Did'nt) write it!


----------



## mariner (Aug 20, 2004)

dont bother bout deep

hes too modest .

right bro ??


----------



## Hexus (Aug 20, 2004)

Mariner,

Whatever, but he must confirm that he Did'nt write this tutorial.


----------



## Deep (Aug 21, 2004)

*openXS* dont PLAY AROUND WITH MY STUFF..


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 21, 2004)

> Mariner,
> 
> Whatever, but he must confirm that he Did'nt write this tutorial.



Screw u dude, go fool ppl somewhere else.


----------



## Deep (Aug 21, 2004)

Just for this info...

I replied to that post in sitepoint and webhosting talk forums...




> HI Guys,
> I am really sorry to say but this poster has copied my whole article..
> 
> Please refer to the original post : (Posted: Mar 24 2004, 06:37 PM)*www.betaresource.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=1264
> ...



thanks rock for supporting me


----------



## Deep (Aug 21, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> Mariner,
> 
> Whatever, but he must confirm that he Did'nt write this tutorial.



dude may be you shall say that..
screw you bastard


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2004)

dude your bad time started...
check your post in Webhosting Talk forums 

*www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=282672&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

haha
cheers
Deep


----------



## Hexus (Aug 22, 2004)

Hell with that! WTF!

I've posted it way back in 2003 on many private forums meh!


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> Hell with that! WTF!
> 
> I've posted it way back in 2003 on many private forums meh!



prove it dude

dont have any work except leeching the stuff..


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 22, 2004)

This is getting crazier .....with each one claiming that this article belongs to him. Although seems to me that Deep has the expertise to write this kinda article, dunno abt openXS. OpenXS u better have proof for what you said cause the admin at webhosting talk has already linked the article to deep's original work.


----------



## Hexus (Aug 22, 2004)

> prove it u ***
> 
> **** *******..dont have any work except leeching the stuff..



Better, if you choose words correctly! 



> This is getting crazier .....with each one claiming that this article belongs to him. Although seems to me that Deep has the expertise to write this kinda article, dunno abt openXS. OpenXS u better have proof for what you said cause the admin at webhosting talk has already linked the article to deep's original work.



Well, I've written this long back in 2003, and I dont remember if I've added a few links of keyword checker and so on later on. But for sure, I've written this for a friend who wanted to get his site on top. We tried a lot of things before we found a way to get his site on top. And once his site showed on top of google, I mamaged to write a short tutorial of my personal use, and added kept adding a few things accordingly...


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> Well, I've written this long back in 2003, and I dont remember if I've added a few links of keyword checker and so on later on. But for sure, I've written this for a friend who wanted to get his site on top. We tried a lot of things before we found a way to get his site on top. And once his site showed on top of google, I mamaged to write a short tutorial of my personal use, and added kept adding a few things accordingly...



You had heard abuot google algorithm ?

I had written it for my college so searching the stuff for our library and google hacked in to our college and stole my code...

as simple as that...it takes 2 secs to claim other peoples work but damn it takes long time create it...


so stop leeching the stuff...

and i had seen in some forum that you had got ur site on top using this tutorial for keyword Free Downloads ? lol where is it ? where is ur site ?

you mean u ACTUALLY managed to get ur stupid PPC site on the top? 

btw u forgot to optimize ur own site dude ? lol *www.searchxs.com/

i can see PR0...

btw can u show me some of ur work 

btw one last thing..u said u had written it in 2003 so why did u post after a yr lol any logic behind it ?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 22, 2004)

Where are my popcorns??!!!

This is a great wrestling match!!!

(Don't hurt me !! I'm just commenting)
Actually I'm with deep.....


----------



## JAK (Aug 22, 2004)

hmmmm.....

another rip...well well...everybody is lookin to be famous....  

@ DEEP chill out dude...


----------



## Hexus (Aug 22, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> Better, if you choose your words correctly!



Well, PR0 for my site is another story, PR is based on incoming links and direct hits arent counted.


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> Better, if you choose your words correctly!
> Well, PR0 for my site is another story, PR is based on incoming links and direct hits arent counted.



lol 
check www.tybcom.com PR3

check for links coming from other sites...

lemme help you: *www.google.com/search?q=link:www.tybcom.com&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&filter=0

2 links coming from other sites..

dude PR is not just links..it means content, traffic and lot of stuff..

btw u said in 2003 u posted in private forums...

ok i agree...
so that means that i should also be the member of those forums right?

so gimme the forum names..
lets show everyone ur work dude..

Deep


----------



## Hexus (Aug 22, 2004)

Leaving for home now, will clarify things first thing in the morning tommorow.


----------



## mail2and (Aug 22, 2004)

well as far as i know... deep has written it... 

openXs= open XtraSuck

dude... u think u r oversmart?

u think u have xtra brains?

others r fools?

well dude.... ther have been members like u
and theyhave been kicked on da a**


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok Enough fighting..

Deep go back edit your posts and delete foul language... I didn't expect such language from you, rippers or not...

I'm sure Deep wrote it first, he mailed it to me ages ago... Regardless, just stop abusing each other now...


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2004)

Edited all the *** raaabo 

Deep


----------



## Hexus (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Let me clarify everything. I knew it was a misunderstanding. I'm not trying to be oversmart nor do I want to hurt anyone here, I just thought of sharing something useful with everyone here. 

However, I've just reviewed everything and for sure, Deep wrote this tutorial. I've two tutorials about top ranking in my knowledge Base Database, I misunderstood as this been written by me, actually its another which I wrote long back. I'll post it here later tonight.

My Sincere apologies to *Deep* for my plain foolish, misunderstanding.


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2004)

No probs man.. 
Just take care from next time...

Regards
Deep


----------



## Hexus (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Deep,

I don't know how I misread it (for the first time).

Again, I apologise for my plain foolish misunderstanding, *Deep*. 

Hope you'd consider it!


----------



## mariner (Aug 24, 2004)

well openxs me thinks now u got blasted !!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 24, 2004)

I've waited long enough.......


Your'e crap!!!


----------



## ~Romil (Aug 25, 2004)

Yo man Deep,  I alwayz knew it was ur work. Now, I've understood it's value and would try on my sites... 

And, openXS bud, quite a BIG misunderstanding you've had 

Neway, as they say: All is Well, if End is Well


----------



## klinux (Sep 26, 2004)

Personal experience from past 15 days , teoma is way better than google . only reason i used google extensively , koz it was integrated with opera , which is my main browser . i do searchs on varied topics and use google min of 20 searches a day . recently couldnt get my answers , tried teoma and voila , got lots more than i expected . almost like i found some hidden part of the net . 

google has it advantages though . like showing a better phrase that can match what we are searching for " is this what u meant" and having 50 + pages displayed on on page . 

teoma is really good in tracking exact phrases , eg error messages on computers . it give pages from message boards and forums too . teoma still needs to work a bit more . but people should be stuck with google alone .  we should look beyond google , it doesnt have the answer for everything it seems


----------



## Deep (Sep 26, 2004)

to be frank 99.99% of my queries are soloved with the help of google..

you just need to know how to dig google...
i.e search using different options i.e. filetype, inurl,site,related, intitle etc..

take care
Deep


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 26, 2004)

BTW great tutorial Deep... three cheers.... nice work  

and congrats for winning this 3 page long wrestling...


----------



## Deep (Sep 26, 2004)

hehe thanks man..
might write part 2 of the same soon...(me damn lazy..so takes time)

Deep


----------



## Prashray (Sep 26, 2004)

Waiting for it...


----------

